# Uk Lighting and tv conversion



## 108451 (Nov 25, 2007)

Hi,

I know there has probably been a thousand people ask this question, but i have spent a few hrs looking for the correct answer to no avail. I got bitten by the rv bug whilst in florida about 4 weeks ago, and are now awaiting delivery of my 97 fleetwood bounder from lazydays fl, i did not expect to buy one, it was one of those last day, last min purchases! now i have realised what i have done and maybe regretting it? can anybody guide me with the light thing, do i need orange indicators on the rear or can they stay red, just not on the same bulb as stop/tail, and do i need side repeaters on the coach? do i need to buy a new pair of front head lights? and where if poss can i get the t.v converted to receive uk telly? apologies for my long winded post and ignorance, but the MOT thing is worrying me to the point of no sleep!

Thanks in advance, Mike


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Hi and welcome, if it was me I would go here http://www.statesidetuning.co.uk/

Linda is the girl.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Simple answer with the TV is that it will be cheaper to replace it. It is not just a matter of replacing the tuner to convert from NTSC to PAL, the display will also want to output an NTSC picture format and will not be compatible with a PAL tuner output.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Just had a second thought. Have you had the habitation electrics converted to 240V instead of 110V?


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Brodgers, yanks wire the stop and indicators together as you know, so this will have to be separated to give stop lights (red) and indicators (amber) which means bringing another feed down from the front of the van. Also 1 fog light and I reversing light. Not sure if a fog light is a legal requirement.

At the front your lights need to be adjusted for the opposite dip, if there is insufficient adjustment this can be done with stick on beam benders, or you can probably change the whole unit. I don't think you need side indicators, but I think they are a very good idea.

You need to buy a yank to UK converter for each telly, as far as I know none of the dealers bother as the converters are nearly as much as a new telly, and don't work 100%

There are plenty of firms around who will do all this work for you, if you don't fancy it yourself. Welcome to the world of RV's

Olley


----------



## 108451 (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanks for your replys, to be honest i wanted to do the light conversion myself, not really got a load of money to spend, just wanted to know the in's and outs of the lighting rules for the mot, i am going to leave the internal elecs on 110v. using a dropper for site use, once again thanks for your comments.


----------



## 102138 (Dec 17, 2006)

Hi
I was talking to a US airman this week about the TV conversion, he said that it is around the same cost for a DVD player that works on both systems, as an adapter, if the TV is worth keeping and you are interested in more info on the DVD player, PM me.
Most American imports, AFAIK use reverse lights to make flashers (you lose reverse lights) and you do need repeaters on front sides (mine have been wired around front door pillars, and stuck on, no extra holes in bodywork)
Good luck
Nigel


----------



## diverdavediver (May 12, 2006)

olley said:


> Hi Brodgers, yanks wire the stop and indicators together as you know, so this will have to be separated to give stop lights (red) and indicators (amber) which means bringing another feed down from the front of the van. Also 1 fog light and I reversing light. Not sure if a fog light is a legal requirement.
> 
> At the front your lights need to be adjusted for the opposite dip, if there is insufficient adjustment this can be done with stick on beam benders, or you can probably change the whole unit. I don't think you need side indicators, but I think they are a very good idea.
> 
> ...


Just read your answer on road lights on the RV, would you mind telling me exactly what lights i need, these are what I Intend 
Orange rear Indicators
Stop and tail.

My front Indicators are orange so no alteration there.

Do I need side front Indicators?

Do I need a reversing light?

Do I need a rear fog Light?

Thanks


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

The lighting regs are: at least one rear fog lamp(red) fitted to the centre or offside rear of the vehicle, two front side lamps(white)fitted to the front of the vehicle either seperate lamps or integral with the headlamps,front indicator side repeaters(amber), rear indicators must be amber and if the original indicators are red they must not work,reversing lamps are not a legal requirement, the headlamps must either dip to the left or have a flat beam(as most late USA headlamps have). How old is your RV and what chassis are you on?
Dunc.


----------



## diverdavediver (May 12, 2006)

damondunc said:


> The lighting regs are: at least one rear fog lamp(red) fitted to the centre or offside rear of the vehicle, two front side lamps(white)fitted to the front of the vehicle either seperate lamps or integral with the headlamps,front indicator side repeaters(amber), rear indicators must be amber and if the original indicators are red they must not work,reversing lamps are not a legal requirement, the headlamps must either dip to the left or have a flat beam(as most late USA headlamps have). How old is your RV and what chassis are you on?
> Dunc.


Thanks for that, my RV is just over 6months old, anybody got any Info/advise on Internal 240v conversions, seems the best option is to leave existing 110v circuits for the cooker etc alone, but convert the 110v general sockets to 240v. Any Idea where to get a 240v-110v soft start transformer. Thanks Dave


----------



## tel999 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi
The transformers you require are hand wound by "Birmingham Transformers"
I would recomend the 5KVA units, they run almost cold.
You can split the 110 at the units onsumer unit and as you say run the A/C Fridge, and Microwave from this. The 240V will Require its own consumer unit with RCD.
DO NOT underate the 110 volt wireing if you are taking it from a transformer, I seem to remember you require 8 or 10mm cable.
Check the wireing harness and large multi plug at the rear of the CHASSIS, you should find a spare cable in the bundle that is not used on the RV. Youcan use this for the Fog light feed, via an iluminated switch on the dash.
Hope this helps
Regards
Tel


----------



## diverdavediver (May 12, 2006)

tel999 said:


> Hi
> The transformers you require are hand wound by "Birmingham Transformers"
> I would recomend the 5KVA units, they run almost cold.
> You can split the 110 at the units onsumer unit and as you say run the A/C Fridge, and Microwave from this. The 240V will Require its own consumer unit with RCD.
> ...


Thanks again for everyones help, but still have a few problems, can anyone suggest where to get a manual with wiring info, the RV that I have got was supposed to be already converted!!!, the addition of a Fog Light seems very simple, also the I have managed to fit a reversing light, but I have discovered that although the Indicators are separate and orange the BRAKE light also still flashes when Indicating. Thanks again


----------



## tel999 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi
You could try the manufacturers web site, With Winnebago the list all of the 110 and 12v wireing.
If you have a high level brake light you can get a feed from that, otherwise you may have to run a new cable or find a spare in the loom from the brake switch
Regards
Tel


----------



## diverdavediver (May 12, 2006)

tel999 said:


> Hi
> You could try the manufacturers web site, With Winnebago the list all of the 110 and 12v wireing.
> If you have a high level brake light you can get a feed from that, otherwise you may have to run a new cable or find a spare in the loom from the brake switch
> Regards
> Tel


Thanks to all for help regarding conversion, but have decided that its best left to the professionals, and is having the electrics sorted next week.

Has anybody got any info on Satellite dishes, I have a King Dome fitted to my RV, I have checked with the makers and they state that its only OK for the States, would I get away with just changing the LNB or will I need a complete system?

Thanks to one and all.


----------

